# South Akron roadkill



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My son inlaw is a Summit county Sheriff.This buck was roadkilled on S Main st just south of Akron.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Look at the head gear and the nose on that deer. Old one. 5-7 maybe?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

My girlfriend lives in that area. Probably feasts on the corn growing in the field on Killian.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck...not familiar with the area. Was it hit in a somewhat rural setting or in a city?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Fishstix said:


> Nice buck...not familiar with the area. Was it hit in a somewhat rural setting or in a city?


Sounds like he is talking about the Portage Lakes area. More rural then city, but not very rural. hard to explain, lol.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe near Firestone Metro Park? Lots of open land at the park and the country club.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice! Big rack and already tenderized!


----------

